# how to tap xtrail fuel pump wiring to make a bypass switch(on/off) or plug



## Gapuz (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi. Anyone there who knows how to tap wiring of xtrail fuel pump because i would like to put a bypass switch or a plug so that it will act as a anti-theft device.
There are four wires at the connector of the fuel pump I dont know which one to tap and if it is safe to do it without causing fire hazzard or computer box problem.
My 2006 xtrail runs on lpg and petrol but the fuel pump(Petrol) got broken so I have a bypass switch made for the lpg so that I could start it directly on lpg. But now i have the fuel pump replaced. Before I have the fuel pump replaced four people held a gun at me at a parking lot and wanted to get my xtrail, unfortunately they couldnt start the car bec the pump is broke and they dont know that it could run on lpg and dnt know where the bypass for the lpg switch is.
Could anyone tell me which of the four wires i could safely tap? 
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Gapuz (Nov 24, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone can help in installing a kill switch for the fuel pump of my xtrail as stated above. Please do let me know. i really need the help.


----------

